# NTBACKUP Problem



## mikegomz (Jun 7, 2007)

I am trying to backup our domain controller in system state but unfortunately error occurs please help me to resolve the problem.



Here are the generated log file of the error message:

Backup Status
Operation: Backup
Active backup destination: File
Media name: "Backup.bkf created 10/30/2007 at 3:11 PM"

Volume shadow copy creation: Attempt 1.
"Registry Writer" has reported an error 0x800423f4. This is part of System State. The backup cannot continue.

Error returned while creating the volume shadow copy:800423f4
Aborting Backup.

----------------------

The operation did not successfully complete.

----------------------


----------



## jonno112 (Nov 8, 2003)

I just did a quick search and cam up with this MS article check it out.

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/828481


----------



## mikegomz (Jun 7, 2007)

Is there any other way that I can backup my active directory besides NTBACKUP?


----------



## jonno112 (Nov 8, 2003)

I am sorry i didnt read the above properly:embarased

The best way i know off (I read what you said about NTbackup) is backup the sysState this alows you to completely restore Active directory if you have an issue.

When you boot into safe mode there will be an option to recover AD. Restart the domain controller in Directory Services Restore Mode 

In all honesty read this follow the bouncing ball article.

Here is the procedure
http://technet.microsoft.com/en-au/library/Bb727048.aspx#ENAA

Can i ask why you wouldn't use NTbackup?


----------



## ecrocombe (Apr 15, 2007)

another way would be to backup the following folders:
:\windows\sysvol
:\windows\ntds


----------

